# Conventional oil filter ??



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

Searching through ecstuning I came across this item:
enuine Volkswagen / Audi - Oil Filter ES#248706
It looks to be a more conventional spin-off oil filter. ecstuning claim it fits VW 2.0T engines in the MKV Jetta. Can anyone comment on this?
I can tell you this would be MUCH SIMPLER than going with the filter element replacement (which they also sell).
EDIT: The above also says for CCTA engines only








Another Edit: OK, figured it out. This is for the new TSI engine. Sorry for wasting your time.
PS: WTF is up with changing the engine in the middle (or end) of a model year.

_Modified by cmosentine at 9:05 AM 10-4-2008_

















_Modified by cmosentine at 9:08 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Conventional oil filter ?? (cmosentine)*

What's wrong with changing an engine design? Think about it, companies do it all of the time (thinking about both BMW and Mercedes-Benz). A few recent examples:
- The 1998 BMW E39 528i has a different engine than the 1999 and 2000 528i (althought based on the same block)
- The 1996-1997 Mercedes-Benz W210 E320 came with an I6 engine, however, starting in 1998 (or was it 1999?), the W210 E320 came with a V6 engine.
- The 2004 and 2005 six cylinder BMW E60 5-Series came with the same 2.5 and 3.0 liter engines that were in the 2001-2003 E39 5-Series. However, starting in 2006, the six cylinder versions of the E60 moved to an all-new 3.0 liter block with the 525i getting a single plane intake manifold and the 530i getting a triple plane intake manifold (and significantly more power).
VW/Audi spent a fair amount of time on designing the new EA888 "World Engine", an engine that is supposed to be more reliable, able to scale up to higher output levels, more refined in its operation, easier to build regardless of where in the world it's being manufactured, and less expensive to build. Since the engine was ready and already being phased into production, why would VW and Audi _not_ want to start using it?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

...and still has the failure prone PCV connected to the intake manifold, a very positive pressure source.


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Conventional oil filter ?? (shipo)*

At the parts store:
Parts Guy: How can I help you?
Joe: I need an oil filter.
Parts Guy: Make, model, year?
Joe: VW Jetta, 2008.
Parts Guy: Is that the 2.5 liter or the 2.0 liter turbo?
Joe: Turbo.
Parts Guy: OK, we have that, here you go.
Back at home:
Joe: This filter is wrong, WTF.
Phone call to store:
Joe: Hey, you gave me the wrong part!
Parts Guy: Nope, that filter is for the 2008 Jetta 2.0 liter turbo.
Joe: Are you sure?
Parts Guy: Yes, says right here, 2.0 liter FSI engine.
Joe: But my engine says TSI on the top.
Parts Guy: Huh?
End of story.


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Conventional oil filter ?? (shipo)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4061435


----------

